# How do you do a full factory reset on Samsung Smart TV



## mkdtv21

My TV model is UN40F5500AFXZA and when I go to the factory reset on the tv menu it is not a full reset. It leaves the network settings in tact such as wifi and also the apps that I installed were not completely gone. I know with the Samsung Smart blu ray players you hold down the stop button on the front of the player for a couple of seconds and that does a complete reset unlike doing it in the menu. But I don't know what to do with the tv since it has no buttons on it.


----------



## EdJ

Have you checked all the fine print in the owners manual? I had to do a factory reset on my LG tv and it reset everything back to as it was when we opened the box. Also, you might check the manufacturer web site for any additional support info there.


----------



## sigma1914

Did you try resetting the Smart Hub settings?

Screen Menu > Smart Features > Smart Hub Reset


----------



## TBoneit

No buttons at all? Wow, What a lack of features. Note the link about Samsung TVs in the quote below too

At least it isn't a LG. They got caught sending viewing habits including titles on USB Sticks back to the Mothership.

http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/11/20/lg-smart-tvs-phone-home-with-viewing-habits-and-usb-file-names/


> Last year we wrote about a security hole in Samsung TVs which could have allowed hackers to get in to your television, watch you, change channels and plant malware.
> Now, a UK blogger, known only as 'DoctorBeet', has apparently discovered that his LG Smart TV has actually been sending data about his family's viewing habits back to the South Korean manufacturer.
> After some investigation he found that his Smart TV would send data back to LG, even after he disabled an option in the system settings menu called "Collection of watching info."
> ....................................................
> Worse still, he also discovered that the filenames of some media on a USB device connected to the TV were also transmitted, saying that:
> 
> My wife was shocked to see our children's names being transmitted in the name of a Christmas video file that we had watched from USB.


----------



## satcrazy

TBoneit said:


> No buttons at all? Wow, What a lack of features. Note the link about Samsung TVs in the quote below too
> 
> At least it isn't a LG. They got caught sending viewing habits including titles on USB Sticks back to the Mothership.
> 
> http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/11/20/lg-smart-tvs-phone-home-with-viewing-habits-and-usb-file-names/
> 
> So, if you downloaded a movie from the internet, [ titles don't always show on AVI files] they know?


----------



## Rich

mkdtv21 said:


> My TV model is UN40F5500AFXZA and when I go to the factory reset on the tv menu it is not a full reset. It leaves the network settings in tact such as wifi and also the apps that I installed were not completely gone. I know with the Samsung Smart blu ray players you hold down the stop button on the front of the player for a couple of seconds and that does a complete reset unlike doing it in the menu. But I don't know what to do with the tv since it has no buttons on it.


If you're frustrated and angry, you might call Samsung tech service. Always good for a laugh. Sadly, so are Panasonic and Sony. I think the worst tech service I've ever called is Toshiba. They didn't even have the manual for the thing I called about. I ended up having to read the manual to them. Haven't bought a Toshiba anything since.

Rich


----------



## armophob

Page 95 of the manual

This TV requires a password to lock out channels and to reset its settings to the factory default.
Change Password
Screen Menu > System > Change PIN Try Now
Change the TV's password.
111 Run Change PIN and then enter the current password in the password field. The default password
is 0000.
222 Enter a new password and then enter it again to confirm it. The password change is complete.
If you forget the PIN code, press the buttons in the following sequence which resets the PIN to “0-0-
0-0”:
For Standard Remote Control:
In Standby mode: MUTE → 8 → 2 → 4 → POWER (on)
For Smart Touch Control:
When the TV turnes on: MUTE → Volume up → RETURN → Volume down → RETURN → Volume up →
RETURN


----------



## TBoneit

On the other hand the Toshiba Technician tech support was always very good. So was Lenovo's. HP tech support was good, Normal Lenovo Tech support wasn't bad. Same with Dell's.

I was much less than impressed with Samsungs however. Even trying to get a real live person was a chore.


----------

